# Climate Control Reset



## Mistral (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all. My x-trail was recently broken into and the battery disconnected. Since then, the climate control thinks the outside temperature is always minus 30 degrees celsius and so the air conditioner doesn't want to turn on anymore. Is it difficult/expensive to have this reset or is there more to it than that? Many thanks for replies.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

What year/model is your xtrail?


----------



## Mistral (Oct 2, 2009)

It is a 2003 Ti 2.5L petrol model.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Follow this self diagnostic process to check that everything is working correctly:























































If the above procedure doesn't uncover any malfunctions, you can try and do the ECU re-set and see if it'll fix it. The ECU re-set process is detailed HERE on the Aussie Forum.

Good luck.


----------



## Mistral (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for that Jalal, very appreciative. Will give it a go this morning and let you know!


----------



## Mistral (Oct 2, 2009)

So it looks like there's something wrong with code 20 on the self-diagnostic list - the ambient temp sensor circuit. ? Needs auto-electrician to look at it? Cheers.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're welcome, it would be a faulty ambient sensor that is located near the hood latch. Get the sensor checked and tested by an electrician, but first, try and do an ECU re-set to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Mistral (Oct 2, 2009)

Inspected the ambient sensor and the thieves have ripped the wires out of it when they disabled the alarm/horn assembly. Tried to reconnect the wires but hasn't made any difference so time for the electrician! Many thanks again for all your help, at least I know what the problem is now... Beautiful looking xtrail by the way Jalal!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries mate. A faulty sensor can be easily replaced.


----------



## superfoneguy (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anybody know where the 'In Vehicle Sensor' is located on a '08 Armada?


----------

